# History of F@H



## Nosada (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey all,

For communication skills I have to make a presentation about a technical subject. With the advent of GPGPU's and my love for F@H/BOINC, the choice was obvious: I want it to be about F@H and the effect GPU computing has had on it. I'm looking for any collections of data any of you might have seen on the net about the daily/weekly output of F@H in the last few years. Combining such charts with the release-dates of the PS3, GPU1 and GPU2 clients I'd like to show what GPGPU can mean for the processing power of grid-computing. It's also a very bad excuse to talk about F@H/BOINC in front of 200+ young people with up-to-date computer-hardware, maybe I can talk a few of them into joining the fight. 

Anywho: anyone with intricate knowledge of F@H's or BOINC's history, please step forward


----------

